# Diesel go bye bye



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So what did you get?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh. Sorry. I got the same cruze. Just gas powered. same color. same options except for the leather and heated seats but I got a back up camera this time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which trim? 2LT or LTZ?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

1LT with driver convenience and technology package. Black granite metallic.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> .. finally she developed a fuel leak and after 3 weeks at the dealer they told me to come get the car because they cant find the leak. ....


:dazed052: So that's what I call a good dealer: doesn' know how to fix a car and instead sells a new one. you should have tried to change dealer or mechanic first. 

For any other issue with the car, try anoteher dealer first :lol:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey atleast ya stayed in the cruzen family .. But then again that Impala sure is nice !


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hey atleast ya stayed in the cruzen family .. But then again that Impala sure is nice !


Yes, I did peak at an Impala and thought the same thing. I just need to have one High MPG car in the stable for when Mr Exxon gets greedy. This balances out the 17.2 MPG I am averaging with the Silverado.

The dealers failures were part of the problems with the diesel but the problems were bigger than just a bad dealer. Sometimes you just got to know when to cut your losses and move on. If you buy enough cars you will eventually get a bad one. No sense whinning about it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly, there's bound to be a lemon in the bunch of any make of vehicle. I could copy and paste dozens of threads from Tdiclub.com of people who were so disgusted with their car and dealership service that they swore them off forever. Sorry you had to be one of the guys for the cruze diesel....I can't fault you. You really tried everything including possibly throwing a bunch of your own money at the car to just delete everything which sadly is not an option yet.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

hope your gasser gives you good service!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to here of your problems. Hope the new one works out better for you.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Exactly, there's bound to be a lemon in the bunch of any make of vehicle. I could copy and paste dozens of threads from Tdiclub.com of people who were so disgusted with their car and dealership service that they swore them off forever. Sorry you had to be one of the guys for the cruze diesel....I can't fault you. You really tried everything including possibly throwing a bunch of your own money at the car to just delete everything which sadly is not an option yet.


Thanks. I have made my peace with it. No hard feelings. I hope all the diesels on this forum run long and hard. 

Interestingly enough my friend Peter at P and P automotive in the UK just texted me saying they now have the protocol to read and write the EDC17CP47 ECU in the diesel cruze to do the software modification to delete the DPF and DEF systems. Its too late for me but I can vouch for him. I did send my ECU to him and thats how they realized they couldnt get past the password protection added to this ECU. He tried for a few weeks and sent it back no charge. He stayed in constant contact the whole time. If anyone is interested follow this link and send an email to Peter S DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Scott M. said:


> Thanks. I have made my peace with it. No hard feelings. I hope all the diesels on this forum run long and hard.
> 
> Interestingly enough my friend Peter at P and P automotive in the UK just texted me saying they now have the protocol to read and write the EDC17CP47 ECU in the diesel cruze to do the software modification to delete the DPF and DEF systems. Its too late for me but I can vouch for him. I did send my ECU to him and thats how they realized they couldnt get past the password protection added to this ECU. He tried for a few weeks and sent it back no charge. He stayed in constant contact the whole time. If anyone is interested follow this link and send an email to Peter S DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton


To bad you found out about this to late! Very cool that they have cracked the ECU.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> Thanks. I have made my peace with it. No hard feelings. I hope all the diesels on this forum run long and hard.
> 
> Interestingly enough my friend Peter at P and P automotive in the UK just texted me saying they now have the protocol to read and write the EDC17CP47 ECU in the diesel cruze to do the software modification to delete the DPF and DEF systems. Its too late for me but I can vouch for him. I did send my ECU to him and thats how they realized they couldnt get past the password protection added to this ECU. He tried for a few weeks and sent it back no charge. He stayed in constant contact the whole time. If anyone is interested follow this link and send an email to Peter S DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton


Carefull: your friend lives in UK. Diesel engines are not the same! He might have found the way to pass through with a vauxhal engine (still GM). Cruze in europe mount a diesel engine with 163 HP


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Thanks. I have made my peace with it. No hard feelings. I hope all the diesels on this forum run long and hard.
> 
> Interestingly enough my friend Peter at P and P automotive in the UK just texted me saying they now have the protocol to read and write the EDC17CP47 ECU in the diesel cruze to do the software modification to delete the DPF and DEF systems. Its too late for me but I can vouch for him. I did send my ECU to him and thats how they realized they couldnt get past the password protection added to this ECU. He tried for a few weeks and sent it back no charge. He stayed in constant contact the whole time. If anyone is interested follow this link and send an email to Peter S DPF Removal, Engine Remap, Automotive Diagnostics | Taunton


Thanks for this! I'm interested...


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Junk68 said:


> Carefull: your friend lives in UK. Diesel engines are not the same! He might have found the way to pass through with a vauxhal engine (still GM). Cruze in europe mount a diesel engine with 163 HP


Definitely not the Insignia. We have already gone down that path. This is for the EDC17CP47 ECU which is only in the NA diesel cruze. The procedure is similar but the North American diesel Cruze has password protection in boot mode so that had to be sorted out.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

update. Got a email from GM customer service right before going out the door to get the new Cruze. Basically to para phrase: Dear Scott, We suck and we are giving you $1000 towards a new car because we suck so much. Sorry about the lemon. GM. 

So after all is said and done I gave them 1600 dollars and a diesel cruze with a fuel leak and I left with a brand new Cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Which trim? 2LT or LTZ?





Scott M. said:


> 1LT with driver convenience and technology package. Black granite metallic.


How do you like the Jet black premium cloth over leatherette?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you, but I won't be parting with my diesel anytime soon. I don't have DEF and my DPF has given me no problem to date. Only issue has been soft front brake rotors which I replaced with better quality ones.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There will come a time when I stop driving my Cruze Diesel as a daily driver, but it will not go away. It will remain in my driveway as a toy for years to come. In the 80+ cars I have owned, the Cruze Diesel is tied for my favorite car of all time. The other favorite I got rid of and wished I hadn't ever since. (For those who wonder, the other favorite was an '85 Chrysler Laser XE Turbo 5 speed with every options except sunroof. I bought it from the original owner when it was about 10 years old. When that turbo kicked in on the test drive, I had a grin on my face that I couldn't wipe off. I feel pretty much the same about my Cruze diesel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott M. said:


> The dealers failures were part of the problems with the diesel but the problems were bigger than just a bad dealer. Sometimes you just got to know when to cut your losses and move on.


I'm sure they can make a great diesel cruze, problem is with such a limited production none of the dealer mechanics will have hardly any experience working on them. Wasn't it only 5000 produced in a year? Out of 250,000+ cruze? Not to mention the 3 previous years of gas cruze models. 

Love the idea of the diesel cruze but with production numbers that low it might be hard to even find parts for the car 8-10 years down the road.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Like the other guys said, it's nice to see you stayed in the family. 

I've been lucky, knock on wood my cruze has been completely flawless since I bought it one year ago. Now that I say that, it's hard to believe I've had it for a year. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> How do you like the Jet black premium cloth over leatherette?


I like the cloth. The wife loved the leather. We both miss the heated seats. Especially this winter in NJ !


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Scott-

Sorry to hear your story with the diesel. But the heated seat issue can be overcome! I posted a how to procedure with pictures to add heated seats to the 1LT. It's in my signature below. 

The only problem is the passenger seat bottom. Due to the passenger occupancy sensor, you can't put an aftermarket heat pad over it. 

Any questions let me know, I agree the heated seats are nice to have!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

If I would have had that many problems and been handed basically the middle finger by GM with that little $1k token, there would be no way in **** I would have bought another Cruze...or even a GM product. I can't tell if the dealer was retarded or if you truly had an un-fixable car. Either way, the OP is a better man than me if he stuck with the Cruze. Because I would have taken one of their GM cars on a test drive/death ride for a day. I hope you have many miles of safe travels my friend.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> If I would have had that many problems and been handed basically the middle finger by GM with that little $1k token, there would be no way in **** I would have bought another Cruze...or even a GM product. I can't tell if the dealer was retarded or if you truly had an un-fixable car. Either way, the OP is a better man than me if he stuck with the Cruze. Because I would have taken one of their GM cars on a test drive/death ride for a day. I hope you have many miles of safe travels my friend.


I was thinking exactly this but the OP seems to be content so I didn't celebrate it


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I probably should have just kept my mouth shut. But when a company gets bailed out by the US taxpayers for being incompetent, I expect a bit better service when the same US taxpayers buys their cars and have problems. Again, I hope the OP has many care free miles.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Update. stopping for fuel every 425 miles is hard to get use to. Also. I am still pausing for glow plugs. Its funny. I cant stop doing it. LOL. Took the gasser on a trip to Va. Averaged 33.5 on a tank full so at the current prices for fuel its a wash for efficiency. I was averaging 43 with the diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Scott I returned from the same dealer once again this morning same death count down on the def again. I do apologize to the moderator and forum users for my last rant. I was flagged and deservingly so. It is time for me to move on like yourself for the very same reasons you stated it is just not worth it anymore..it is simply just not justified to continue to drive this vehicle. I will trade in for a new jeep Cherokee for my wife In a few weeks time. I truly wish all the diesel owners all the best...many happy and safe miles to all. I am through with it.

Scott N


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Moto Scott and I experienced a multitude of the same issues. Constant visits to the dealer for repetitive issues. Basically said to the owner of the dealer thanks for selling me this.......fill in the blank. He went on to say its the government we cant change the parameters of programming...blah. blah .blah. I like Scott will be parting ways with it in the upcoming month. Its sad....I really liked the vehicle but cannot have faith in what triggers constant emmissions codes.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your diesel issues. What i don't understand, is that GM has been selling diesel cars/trucks all over the world for decades and yet when it comes to Canada / U.S. there are issues with the car diesel.
I just don't understand what is it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

nebojsa said:


> Sorry to hear about your diesel issues. What i don't understand, is that GM has been selling diesel cars/trucks all over the world for decades and yet when it comes to Canada / U.S. there are issues with the car diesel.
> I just don't understand what is it.


Its the emission system, that is all new and more complicated for North America. That being said many manufacturers are struggling with DPF issues all over. Mostly with customers that drive almost exclusively in the city/short trips.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well I have almost 110,000 miles on my diesel Cruze and the only emissions related issue I ever had was an exhaust gas temperature sensor that went out at 61K miles and never caused any drivability issues. The drivetrain is reliable when all the parameters are in correct operation, i have proven this out by my experience. That being said, I think the real problem you guys are having is dealership technicians that are not able to properly diagnose/fix your cars. I think if the root cause were properly identified and fixed that they would be reliable for many miles. It is not accurate to make a broad and sweeping statement about all Cruze diesels since it's simply not true. There are many members on this forum that have minimal or no problems with many thousands of miles. 

It does suck that you had to experience this though and I do feel your pain. I had a similar experience with a Mercedes before. Apparently I was one of the few to get a "bad one".


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Diesel, Thanks. Yes I got to tell you that al in all I think that the little Opel engine is great it just what comes after it that is giving me the problems. I hope in the future that GM can work out the bugs and make things more reliable in the long run. I am sure that no one on this forum wants to spend more time at the dealer than enjoying their vehicle. I guess that in this respect some people are luckier than others a draw of the card so to speak. Happy motoring!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Funny thing is servicing sensors, def and just about everything on this car is really simple to me, figuring out specifically what the problem is what seems to be above most like diesel says. Accessing and fixing the emissions stuff really isnt hard but the parts arent cheap enough to just take a shotgun approach...


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Sensors are two expensive and take to long to get in stock. Its not like an O2 sensor for a gasser where you just go down to the auto zone and pluck down 50 bucks and plug it in. When these cars go off warranty and the free loaner car goes away its not going to be fun when a NOX,EGT,PMS,DPF or O2 sensor goes bad and you have to wait 2 weeks for it. I hope they have stock by then and the aftermarket people make some lower cost ones.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Given my past experiences with aftermarket sensors and critical electronics, I wouldn't want to go aftermarket for those parts. IMO, when it comes to things like that, you want to stick with OEM parts unless you want to replace it again in the not too far future.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Most of the sensors for our car are in stock on rockauto.com

I think the sensor delay is GM warranty BS. The whole we want to make sure this is whats actually wrong before you just replace it.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Most of the sensors for our car are in stock on rockauto.com
> 
> I think the sensor delay is GM warranty BS. The whole we want to make sure this is whats actually wrong before you just replace it.


Good info to know for when the warranty is up.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott M hey just yanked the hitch and the pre-made harness didn't want to let it go to the dealer with the trade! need a hitch?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Scott M hey just yanked the hitch and the pre-made harness didn't want to let it go to the dealer with the trade! need a hitch?


Just out of curiousity, did they ever say anything about the hitch during your warranty issues?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey ya, no it was never a problem with the dealer. I think when they say no towing they mean something like a motor home. I just towed a 5x8 trailer for leaves and brush and a small quantity of firewood. which it did quite well. Scott N


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Hey ya, no it was never a problem with the dealer. I think when they say no towing they mean something like a motor home. I just towed a 5x8 trailer for leaves and brush and a small quantity of firewood. which it did quite well. Scott N


That's exactly what I have and use. I've towed a full sized couch, a large 300lb tool chest, around 500lbs of bagged concrete, and a bunch of pegboard for the garage not at the same time but man is it handy. Other than decreased mileage, I can't tell the trailer is there starting or stopping. Funny thing is I have way more stopping and going power than the 4-banger Toyota trucks of yesterday that people beat the **** out of. But alot of internet know it alls act like your car will spontaniously combust if you responsibly tow some light loads around that are way less than a car full of people and a trunk full of luggage. 

Anyways thanks for responding, If I ever had to go into the dealer for some reason I was going to just take the hitch off which would be like 30 minutes and put the harness behind the trunk liner but maybe not.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey I got to tell you it was never an issue with performance. you nailed it it is like the trailer is not even there.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Scott M hey just yanked the hitch and the pre-made harness didn't want to let it go to the dealer with the trade! need a hitch?


I could be persuaded. It is the same for the gasser I assume.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Scott since we live in the same area and am aware that you got the gasser I figured I offer it to you. the hitch is for the gasser but it fits the diesel also. feel free to call me if your interested 9734624358


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.


Because people like the technology of the Diesel. It is different. That is the justification. Plus the power band and torque of the 2.0TD is different from a gasser. I have been able to achieve 54MPG with a 6 speed auto. And as you love your eco manual, I love my CTD auto.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.


I don't understand why people would buy the eco when they could buy the diesel  Seriously though, I would never have even given the Cruze a second glance if it wasn't available in a diesel.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

If the power band and torque is justification enough, so be it. (I too have achieved 50 some mpg at times.)


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

To each their own. In the cold climes of Wisconsin, a diesel can be a hassle, as my nephew learned this past winter.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Cold temps haven't been a problem with most of our diesel's and I couldn't come close to the fuel mileage I get with an automatic 1.4 eco ..I wanted an automatic and the optioned up eco wasn't much cheaper


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.


It's not a big difference in price if you equip them the same. Diesel is standard with heated leather etc. I tested both Eco & diesel, I went with diesel because I didn't like how the Eco downshifts at every overpass, I don't drive fast but I like the extra power for an extra 2 grand is a steal in my opinion. And 4mpg is a big difference. Mileage on the Lower torque engine of Eco is more adversely affected by hills, wind, passengers, running the a/c. Very well justified decision for me. Who knows maybe the op had dealer put regular 530 oil in or consistently got bad fuel from same stations. No one will know, dealer gets paid to change parts not investigate.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.





diesel said:


> I don't understand why people would buy the eco when they could buy the diesel  Seriously though, I would never have even given the Cruze a second glance if it wasn't available in a diesel.


I actually considered an ECO over the course of a couple years before buying my Diesel. I've always taken a "Buy used and let someone else take the initial depreciation hit" kind of position, but I ultimately chose a new Diesel over either a new or used Eco. For my driving habits (large numbers of mostly-highway miles) and my intentions for the vehicle (put a quarter million miles on it and hand it off to my daughter when she turns 16), the Diesel made far more sense than the Eco Auto. Unfortunately, I couldn't consider the ECO Manual, because my wife can't/won't drive a manual transmission. If the Manual had been an option, it would have been a closer call, but compared to the ECO Auto, the Diesel was the obvious choice.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Hey Scott since we live in the same area and am aware that you got the gasser I figured I offer it to you. the hitch is for the gasser but it fits the diesel also. feel free to call me if your interested 9734624358


Thanks, I am down in Va. until the 15th. I will contact you when I go back up to Jersey.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> To each their own. In the cold climes of Wisconsin, a diesel can be a hassle, as my nephew learned this past winter.


ROFL cold climes of WI

im 8hrs north of the us border, no issues


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never understood how anyone could justify buying the diesel when for a lot less you could get the 2014 eco that gives you 42 mpg with the manual. I love my eco manual 2014. It is the truly economic state of the art cruze...in my not so humble opinion.


if the eco had leather and sunroof, idve bought it after the test drive.

i thought aboot it for a month on whether i could live w/o leather and sunroof, i couldnt....aftermarket leather was easy, no fricking way im doin aftermarket sunroof

test drove the diesel, loved it.

take an eco and add leather, sunroof, better susp, better brakes, better transmission....the price of the diesel car is a wash.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> Hazlitt777 said:
> 
> 
> > To each their own. In the cold climes of Wisconsin, a diesel can be a hassle, as my nephew learned this past winter.
> ...


No work either!! Lol!!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

So far, I love mine. Averaging about 44.5 MPG. Best tank 47. I have noticed a few times it "bucks" slightly at low speeds. I'm not sure what that is about. Only last for a few seconds and then it's fine. Currently have around 8000 miles.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm actually tempted to look at the 2016 Malibu Hybrid instead of another Cruze in the near future. Granted, I loved our little 2012 Eco manual and would lean the Eco manual again in the future, but the Malibu has a bit more room and possibly more comfortable on the long highway road trips. Time will tell, and I've got at least a year of waiting anyway. Best of luck with your new non-diesel Cruze.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> So far, I love mine. Averaging about 44.5 MPG. Best tank 47. I have noticed a few times it "bucks" slightly at low speeds. I'm not sure what that is about. Only last for a few seconds and then it's fine. Currently have around 8000 miles.


The transmission sometimes shifts a bit harshly. Mine did that when brand new and is still the same at 112K miles. I don't really notice it any more.


----------

